# Gtb Sucks!!!



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

*Gtb*

I got as new one for yah. My roommate got the 5.5 gtb for his bk2. We went ahead and installed it and ran one battery through it after setting up. It ran kind of funny like the throttle response was off but I just put a fresh pack in it and it was better. So I made some high speed passes with 17 turn pinion and it was fast. The battery came off at 190 degrees though and the motor was only 90 degrees. Seemed odd but ok. Then with the next motor it started acting really strange then all of a sudden poof up in smoke. I've never seen a esc fry but I will never forget it. Driving to Novak in person tommorrow so he can race with me in stock class tommorrow night. GTB esc with p2k. I'm interested to see what they have to say.


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

I have herd a similiar problem posted on radiocontrol zone, sorry about your luck. I can tell you, once Novac sends you another one and you get it up and running, you will never want to run anything else, its awesome. Novac has grerat customer service luckily


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Yes, I have a LRP Sphere and a Novak GTB and SS 5800 (SS for over 1 1/2 years). And the only one that I have had a problem with is the Sphere. I have sent it in 3 times because either the mode or setup button quits working because of dust pouring inside of it. Took it apart yesterday and dumped the dust out (after getting it back from Associated and running it only 3 races on my track) and then sealed the sensor plug and switch wire opening with silicone. This should work. 

My Novak GTB 6.5 works great fortunately. Runs good and the batteries come out cooler than the ones ran in the Sphere truck.


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

I really like brushless. I recently sold my sphere cause I needed the money but I loved it. The only problam I had with it was the wire that was connected the reciver was broke from factory. fixed it and it ran like a champ for a long time. I'm going to novak in about an hour so I will let u know.


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

Well I figure I better tell u what happened. It seems we used these new batteries that are racing pack rather than the stick pack we are used to using. The bettery grounded out on the graphite chassis frying the speed controller. Novak replaced it after telling us what happened. The only thing I don't like the gtb is the wiring of brushed motors because we race stock class every friday and modified against gas guys every saturday. o well. Works great now at least.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So, then I hope you are now Singing the praizes of Novak... Frying your electronics by shorting the batteries to the graphite chassis can be hazardous to any kind of electronics, no matter what quality...

Good to hear they did you right and replaced it...


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah I didn't even know. His bk2 flies with that thing now. I can't wait to save up some money to get the 6.5 for my t4. just sold the neo one because I decided eating was more important. I miss it though


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Maybe you should change the title of this thread.....


----------



## t4racer (Oct 18, 2005)

i can't oh well


----------



## Dave Mac (Sep 29, 2005)

Glad to here you got it ressolved, man that was quick, I bet if you had another brand, it may have took longer lo


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I guess it doesn't suck too bad then LOL.


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Make a new Post with title: "GTB doesn't suck - Novak's support awesome!".


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------

